# Favorite book author



## jeni_fini (Oct 22, 2008)

Who is your favorite author? Mine is Sylvia Browne, the psychic that you see on Montel. I have about 13 of her books and find her books very informational and very interesting. Her books kind of make you stop and think about things in life and the afterlife.


----------



## sham (Oct 17, 2008)

am a great fan of sidney sheldon... really love to read his books!!i think he is one of the best authors..


----------



## dude91 (Oct 24, 2008)

I ain't much of a serious reader 

But Dan Brown's Da Vinci Code was the only book that got me hooked ! 

I ended up reading all his books ! great ye ?


----------



## lunniey (Oct 19, 2008)

C.S Lewis all of the 7 Narnia's books..
but what I like the most is Tetralogy from Soldiers of Rainbow by Andrea Hirata..
it's a beautiful books yet an inspiring one too..


----------



## hotgirlinfl (May 15, 2009)

I like Nora Roberts and Lisa Jackson,any authors that are good


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

R.A.W.; Stephen King; George R R Martin are a few i can think of right now.


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Khaled Hosseini. He did Kite Runner, and wrote another book after that called A Thousand Splendid Suns. Both of those I though were really well written. Also, he gives an in depth look at the culture and events of Afghanistan during the 70's and 80's. Which has played a big part of how the country became so bad. Another book I thought was really good was Ishmael by Daniel Quinn. It talks about how most human culture and the benefits and drawbacks of living the way most people do. If I think of anymore, I'll post them here.


----------



## Bastable (Mar 25, 2009)

A the moment it's Vladimir Nabokov and Neil Gaiman, but my tastes change often so it will probably change soon :wink:


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Hunter S. Thompson. Hopefully his third book of letters will be published this November, as it's now been delayed year after year, after year. 

I consider it _one of the best things of my life_ that he turned his glance toward my direction in 2003 and 2004 (at his news group) and we had some *interactions* between us. About two weeks before he killed himself, he told everyone in the group he was "heading off into the sunset" and he set some guidelines about how he wanted things to run without him there. His last message to everyone in the group was on Feb 4th. The suicide was the 20th. I loved his writings.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Decon said:


> Khaled Hosseini. He did Kite Runner, and wrote another book after that called A Thousand Splendid Suns. Both of those I though were really well written. Also, he gives an in depth look at the culture and events of Afghanistan during the 70's and 80's. Which has played a big part of how the country became so bad. Another book I thought was really good was Ishmael by Daniel Quinn. It talks about how most human culture and the benefits and drawbacks of living the way most people do. If I think of anymore, I'll post them here.


nice. agreed.


----------



## eccentricvirgo8 (May 31, 2009)

Another Nabokov fan here, I especially love Lolita. I am now trying to make time to read Nabokov's Butterflies. I've also been a long time Douglas Adams (Hitchhiker's Guide series) fan. 

I also like Max Brook's 'World War Z' and Stephen Chbosky's 'The Perks of Being a Wallflower.'


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

eccentricvirgo8 said:


> Another Nabokov fan here, I especially love Lolita. I am now trying to make time to read Nabokov's Butterflies. I've also been a long time Douglas Adams (Hitchhiker's Guide series) fan.
> 
> I also like Max Brook's 'World War Z' and Stephen Chbosky's 'The Perks of Being a Wallflower.'


You just became my best friend  I love World War Z. 

I am also an Pern follower, and cannon Dragonlance.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Neil Gaiman too.


----------



## eccentricvirgo8 (May 31, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> You just became my best friend  I love World War Z.
> 
> I am also an Pern follower, and cannon Dragonlance.


This just made my whole day. 

Did you know that there's apparently a movie being made based on WWZ? All I see on IMDB is that it's in pre-production for 2010. I'm always concerned that movies based on such awesome books will suck, but I'm excited.


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Kim Stanley Robinson

Philip K Dick

David Mitchell

Jonathan Carroll


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

eccentricvirgo8 said:


> This just made my whole day.
> 
> Did you know that there's apparently a movie being made based on WWZ? All I see on IMDB is that it's in pre-production for 2010. I'm always concerned that movies based on such awesome books will suck, but I'm excited.


The review of the screenplay was supposedly very favorable.


> World War Z, as a screenplay, is the greatest handling of the living dead since Romero’s quadrilogy. And the first zombie script to have me wondering “Can a zombie film win an Oscar?”


 This comes from IESB.net - Movie News, Reviews, Interviews and More! - Script Review: World War Z

Might I also direct you to this post I made:
http://personalitycafe.com/general-chat/2731-urban-dead.html


----------



## Roland (Jun 1, 2009)

Malcolm Gladwell


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

*Shoots his evil twin*---^


----------



## SummoningDark (Mar 10, 2009)

Terry Pratchett
Neil Gaiman
J.R.R. Tolkien
F.M. Dostoyevski
E.A. Poe
H.P. Lovecraft
Antoine de Saint-Exupéry
...I think I better stop now otherwise I will go on forever.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Virginia Andrews
Stephan King
Dean Koontz
Danielle Steele


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

PD James. Though I wasnt to thrilled with her latest. I'll read anything that has to do with epi or pandemics or medical mysteries. No surprize that I got 100% on the "T"


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

Franz Kafka
Italo Calvino
Douglas Adams
Fyodor Dostoyevski
Albert Camus


----------



## matthew (Jun 5, 2009)

I've developed an obsession with David Mitchell. Every book he writes is the best book I've ever read. The guy's gotta be an INFP, he's inside my head in a very eerie way. 

Vonnegut never fails, either. Especially the articles he was writing on politics and society before he died. Amazing perspective, and he earned every bit of it.


----------



## Precious Stone (Jun 13, 2009)

Matthew Reilly
Jane Austen
Georgette Heyer
Douglas Adams
Dan Brown
Orson Scott Card
JK Rowling
JRR Tolkien
Christopher Ride
and a couple of romance authors that cater to my fluffy side! :shocked:

Bad at making decisions! :tongue: Can't pick just one!


----------



## Ventricity (Mar 30, 2009)

i have only read one person who have made me sit an total astonishment of their genius, and that is virginia woolf. her books are actually quite boring, but her method and structure, and her words and sentences are just awe aspiring to me. i love the atmosphere in them also. some of the sentences...it´s like i didn´t know it was possible to write that way. 
other than that it shifts, just now i like;
charles bukowski
haruki murakami
truman capote


----------



## Sidewinder (May 22, 2009)

John Irving and Michael Ondaatje (tie).


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Really like epic fantasys. Enjoy series of books, that way i get more time to enjoy the characters i have come to really appreciate.

Well one epic fantasy series i read before was 'the song of ice and fire' by George R R Martin, then have been waiting for about 3-4 years now for next book to come out, and it still hasnt (seriously, wtf George). Well i came across this other author, Brian Ruckley. pretty damn good so far, on first book in the 'The Godless World' trilogy.


----------



## Stand Alone (Apr 25, 2009)

Roland787 said:


> Really like epic fantasys. Enjoy series of books, that way i get more time to enjoy the characters i have come to really appreciate.
> 
> Well one epic fantasy series i read before was 'the song of ice and fire' by George R R Martin, then have been waiting for about 3-4 years now for next book to come out, and it still hasnt (seriously, wtf George). Well i came across this other author, Brian Ruckley. pretty damn good so far, on first book in the 'The Godless World' trilogy.


GRRM's one of my favorites. You should try Joe Abercrombie if you haven't already... you'll like at least one character.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Cliche but Douglas Adams (Idol), Conan Doyle (Hero) and Clive Barker (Hero)*


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

David Brin-'Startide Rising' (and the entire 'uplift' universe)


----------



## Medora (Jun 17, 2009)

I have not read more than one of her books, but Doris Kearns Goodwin is my favorite author in nonfiction, if I have to choose. The book by Ms. Goodwin that prompts me to name her my favorite author is _Team of Rivals: The Political Genius of Abraham Lincoln_. Although it is a splendid biography of Abraham Lincoln, _Team of Rivals_ is even more a broad portrait of that time period and its major players. With the plethora of delicious quotations and anecdotes, Ms. Goodwin often pulls the reader into a more intimate sphere. _Team of Rivals_ is well written and zips right along.

My favorite fiction author, on the other hand, is Frank Herbert for the novel _Dune_. Even before reading _Dune_, I was spellbound by the many delicious quotations reprinted on the Internet, and by the David Lynch and John Harrison film adaptations of the novel. When I finally read the novel, I found that the story was even richer than the films presented: there was more intrigue and depth in the characters because the novel was able to more adequately explain the importance of the seemingly more mundane scenes, such as the royal dinner at the Atreides family's palace on Arrakis, and Paul Atreides' journey and growth among the Fremen of the desert. Finally, my interest in the novel stems primarily from my passion for politics, ecology, and science fiction.


----------



## gwennylou (Jun 19, 2009)

C.S. Lewis is my favorite author ever. His Space Trilogy, The Great Divorce, Screwtape Letters, and the Chronicles of Narnia are all great allegories.


----------



## scientiststudies (Jun 24, 2009)

tolkien is my favorite, hands down. i also love kingsolver, c.s. lewis, and joseph heller


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

I am not sure I even HAVE a favorite author. I mean it's not that I buy tons of books from a certain person only. It is more about the content. But I sure liked Sonya Kraus' books a lot. Alberto Villoldo and Ansha are awesome, too. And other then that, it depends highly. There aren't TOO many very awesome authors for the kind of books I read. Heh. Unless somebody has suggestions. =P


----------



## CrimsonWing (Jun 23, 2009)

i think the twilight saga by *Stephenie Meyer* was amazing until now (currently reading the 3rd part^^)
and *Sergej Lukianenko* with his sci-fi stuff xD


----------



## jellyfish (Jun 27, 2009)

I think mine would be Douglas Adams. His works never failed to entertain me.


----------



## s1ng4m3 (Jun 29, 2009)

Patricia Cornwell; James Patterson; John Grisham; Sarah Dessen; Ellen Hopkins.

Neil Gaiman; Alan Moore; Sharon Creech.

I'm still in this limbo between childrens/young adult/adult fiction. I like it that way. roud:


----------



## elventesai (Oct 16, 2009)

My favorite author is Jay M Horne, he wrote Life's A JOKE!, Life's A TRIP!, and I took the red pill
anybody ever read his books? They are similiar to CWG but much more intense. He is on amazon. Any suggestions on good reads, I flew through his 3 books in less than a week. Stephen kings gunslinger series was awesome too.


----------



## idiocyncratic (Nov 24, 2009)

Should try and check out *Haruki Murakami*. Currently im into Janet Evanovich for her comedy/mystery series.


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

Hmmm

General fiction - Haruki Murakami, Tom Robbins, Neil Gaiman (when he's on form), Neil Stephenson, Dean Koontz, Iain Banks (pre-Whit), JK Rowling, Italo Calvino.

Sci Fi - Iain M Banks (particularly the Culture novels), Peter F Hamilton (particularly the Night's Dawn Trilogy), China Mieville, Richard Morgan. Philip Pullman (I think of the Dark Materials trilogy as steampunk)

Comics - Frank Miller, Bill Willingham, Alan Moore.

Philosophy - Lots, but particularly Plato and Aristotle.


----------

